# Re-Homing.



## Kryton161 (Oct 17, 2015)

Dear All, 

We live on the Cambridgeshire/Northamptonshire borders and we need to re-home our Vizsla. 

He is 10months old, microchipped, fit, healthy, well trained, generally obedient, has not been castrated. However he is rather highly strung and has become very destructive. 

Sadly due to increasing demands of work, he is spending too much time alone and this is adding to his stress and resulted in the bad behaviour. His daily walks are just not enough for him, he needs more company and cuddle time. 

I'm confident that with an experienced owner who can give him the attention we no longer can, that he would be an gorgeous dog and quickly control the anxiety curing his issues. 

If anyone knows of a suitable person or home please get in touch soon. 

Many thanks

Adam.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Oh bless. How sad for you all. I am on the notts/Derbyshire border and I would love him, but have 2 already, one of which is a wild and unruly 9 week old bitch, so have more than enough on my hands at the moment.
Are you sure you want to rehome him? Have you considered a dog sitting/walking service? Sounds like he is otherwise a sound pup, just needs to let off some steam. He needs a job to do, a purpose, to keep him mentally and physically satisfied. Have you contacted the Hungarian Vizsla Society? Unfortunately your situation is an all too familiar tale, but they may be able to help, and will ensure he goes to a suitable new home.
Hope all goes well
Deborah


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Please make sure you put him in a Vizsla rescue if you do not find a very good home for him on your own. They will definitely find a wonderful home for him. Even if you are hours from them I feel sure they will make arrangements to have him picked up, meet you part way, etc.

http://www.vizsla.org.uk/ - contact for the two rescues here. 

We have two Vizslas - one is a male we rescued from a Vizsla rescue organization here in the USA. He is a wonderful dog and he has a happy, loving, and active home!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

http://hungarianvizslawelfare.org.uk is another organisation re-homing Vizslas in the UK.

We got our rescue from them and can't recommend them too highly.


----------

